# 60 gallon air compressor tank?



## howufiga (Mar 26, 2009)

I may have a chance to get a 60 air compressor tank.  How would it work as a smoker?  how thick are these usually?  Is it big enough?  It's a horizontal air compressor tank.


----------



## grothe (Mar 26, 2009)

60 gallon tank is 5 gallons bigger than a drum.
How much??
I'd grab it!!


----------



## mulepackin (Mar 26, 2009)

I would think it would work very well if it is in good shape. There can be a fair amount of rust in them, particulary a horizontal, if the users were not diligent about draining the tank regularly. Otherwise, it should make an excellent platform to go from. I'm guessing 3/16" to 1/4" steel. Is it big enough is a question for you to decide. It will be a good sized tank, probably around 20" dia. x 4+ ft. long.


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.thesmokering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23227


----------



## howufiga (Mar 26, 2009)

$30!  I got an email into the guy.  We'll see if he still has it.  

Yes, I've seen the water that can form in the bottom of compressor on a daily basis.  I used to work at a machine shop that had VERY large ones and would have to drain them daily.  Good point about the rust.  

20" in diameter is not big enough for me.  I was hoping for something a little bigger.  Hopefully he can email me the pictures i asked for.


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 26, 2009)

I work for a compressor company and have been trying to get my hands on a "reject" item (which rarely happens around here) for the same purpose.  In our large industrial models, some of the wall thicknesses are in the 3/8" arena; perfect for a long haul smoker.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Mar 26, 2009)

Where are you located? If it doesn't work for you I might be able to use it.

I'm looking for one that size to use us my firebox. I've got a line out on a few of them off of Craigslist. I haven't back from any of them yet though. And As soon as I can find the charger for the camera I will take pictures of the tanks and trailer and I have for my project.


----------



## howufiga (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd like something a little bit bigger diameter so this won't work for me.  I'm just outside of chicago.  here is the craigslist ad.  The guy says he still has it, but has several people interested.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/tls/1088585684.html


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah that is little far for me to drive, about 6 hours. I will keep looking around here. Thanks though.


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 27, 2009)

if you can find an electric water heater, you can make a firebox out of the inside of one of those as well..








http://purplesagetradingpost.com/sum...use-stove.html


----------



## howufiga (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, I was looking at this on my blackberry's web browser.  I couldn't tell the size of the tank.  Now that I'm at an actual computer, I see the real size of it.  I should have told him yes, I hesitated.  The guy emailed me this morning though and said it was sold.


----------



## bigsteve (Mar 27, 2009)

I've heard Galvanized metal is a no-no in Barbeques.  Is the tank Galvanized?


----------



## sporty (Mar 27, 2009)

So that's you I saw on craigslist! LOL.

There's one in Frankfort that says "big" and a 30 gallon.  I was thinking that would make nice body and firebox together.


----------

